# My WarioWare DIY Records



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

I managed to record three records with my webcam. VERY low quality :|
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb_pAz55Yj8[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf6LgdI6CzI[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlSCCWf__Dw[/youtube]
Enjoy! (Sort of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Whoever's posting, it's been a while, soo


----------



## Todderbert (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice job!  DIY is a fun piece of software.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks!
If only they were in better quality. 
(I was asking for someone to help me record, but no one did. I asked for someone to inject the .mio files into their roms and record it from there, then give me the video) 
Hopefully someone will help me in creating a higher quality video


----------



## Todderbert (Sep 7, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> If only they were in better quality.
> (I was asking for someone to help me record, but no one did. I asked for someone to inject the .mio files into their roms and record it from there, then give me the video)
> Hopefully someone will help me in creating a higher quality video


I might be able to help on the recording side of things but,  I do not know how to inject .mio files into saves though.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Todderbert said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you need MioTool. Once you download it and open it (The website is here) you open the save file of your rom(file --> Open I believe).
Then you go to import, and find the .mio you want (if you'll help, I'll send you the download link for each of the three records). And that's it. 
My problem was that I couldn't get a save from the emulators. If you could help me with that that'd be nice


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

Why don't you connect the audio jack to the microphone bay and record audio via Audacity?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Why don't you connect the audio jack to the microphone bay and record audio via Audacity?


I don't have a micrphone. I'm using the webcam microphone. (Wait, I never actually tried Audacity. Hmm... wait, I can't because I can't use my computer. :|)


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need one, just plug a cord into the headphones area in your system and  then plug the other end into the computer.

Just a suggestion, try it when you get a chance.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such cords are rather cheap if you don't already have one e.g. http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Unlimited-AUD...0654&sr=8-3 (you could go for a more expensive one, but I doubt the results would be _hugely_ different. [que audiophiles gasping in horror]). Even with the cheap cable I linked to it'll be a fair bit better than what you have now. 

Also check speakers and stuff to see if they have one of these cables, some use them to connect to the computer, if so just unplug both ends and plug it into the microphone port on PC and headphone port on DS, then plug it back into the speakers when done.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't see _anything_.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 7, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I can't see _anything_.


The purpose is not to see but to hear. (It is "records" in the musical sense, not high score sense, in case you didn't realise).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 7, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I didn't know. If that is the case, he should have just removed the video entirely and kept the audio.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 23, 2011)

So no one wants to help me record?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 23, 2011)

Apologize for bump/double posting, but no one???
I wish I could myself, but I have no equipment


----------



## machomuu (Sep 23, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> So no one wants to help me record?


Didn't we already do that?

EDIT: Oh, it's better that you buy a double ended audio jack.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't buy that jack either, you know why. 
I'll just send the .mio files to someone who can record, that's what I'm asking


----------



## loco365 (Sep 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, earlier, you said to use the Mic port? Never use that. It amplifies sounds to an audible level. Since it has a volume slider (on the ds), it makes the sounds very staticy-sounding. Use the line-in port instead.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 23, 2011)

Again, I'm just asking for someone to take my .mio files and record them because I can't do it by myself.
Please, someone!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 30, 2011)

(apology for double posting)
Is there a tutorial on how to record stuff from games?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the mic is picked up by Audacity, just make a few adjustments and the audio will sound pretty good.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, I don't have one of those plugs, nor will I ever really get one (not even for Christmas/Birthday)
I wish someone could help me (after all the pleading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

